# Physio!



## Owen (Oct 11, 2016)

So I had my first visit to the physiotherapist.

First problem, the doctor forgot to mention the joint pain in anything other than my left knee. At first he only wanted to discuss the knee. After some stubbornness from myself, we both worked out that all the problems are directly linked to my Psoriatic Arthritis. NSS!

We discussed exercise options and at this moment, I am only allowed to follow light mobility ones. No torsional stress, No running.

I now have my days off next week fully occupied between dermaholiday appointment and Physiotherapy.

One light bulb moment (I have been saying this for years) was that he thinks there may be a link with all my conditions. Maybe the medical teams might now join the dots up and move forwards?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Owen said:


> Maybe the medical teams might now join the dots up and move forwards?


I certainly hope so Owen - fingers crossed and good luck


----------



## Owen (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks we discussed running and it is not fully ruled out. I have also found a guy that ran the Chicago marathon with PsA. I have a cunning plan. A plan so cunning you could stick a tail on it and call it a weasel.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2016)

Sounds like you might on the right track at last. Owen. I'm sure you'll do the prescribed exercises between appointments, but I was shocked to overhear comments from neighbouring cubicles when I was treated that made it obvious that being a patient who does exercises at home is rare!


----------



## Owen (Oct 11, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Sounds like you might on the right track at last. Owen. I'm sure you'll do the prescribed exercises between appointments, but I was shocked to overhear comments from neighbouring cubicles when I was treated that made it obvious that being a patient who does exercises at home is rare!


Fortunately my leg muscles are still in reasonable shape, so if we can get the other soft tissue stronger then with some pain relief he sees no reason why I cannot get back out there. Then I will have to learn about managing insulin whilst running.


----------

